# Aus Source



## Johneasy (Jul 8, 2021)

Hey all,

Looking to score some yellow in Aus. I tried Nutra but did not have any success.


----------



## Trump (Jul 8, 2021)

Don’t think asking for something that’s not illegal like dnp is against the rules. However no one is going to give you a source on this board


----------

